# Fire service access elevator



## Sifu (Jan 25, 2017)

2012 IBC 403.6.1 requires a minimum of two fire service access elevators when the building reaches 120'.  Am I missing the section with a threshold for requiring just one?  I don't see it in the IFC either.  On a related note, is there any section that requires any elevator in any building other than the one used for accessible means of egress (1007.2.1)?


----------



## Msradell (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't have a copy of the code in front of me right now but I know that if the building has any elevators at least one of them needs to be set up as a fire service elevator.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 26, 2017)

Section 3002.4 (paraphrased) were elevators are provided in buildings four or more stories above or four or more stories below grade pland at least one elevator shall be provided for fire dept. emergency access to all floors. The elevator should accomodate an ambulance stretcher.

Accessible elevators with standby power are not required until there is 4 or more above or below the level of exit discharge; or 5 stories in accordance with Sections 1007.2.1 & 1007.4


----------

